# A new ghost has appeared in the room



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everybody. I came across this site while looking for new ideas for next year. I just moved into a new house this year and it is in an actual neighborhood instead of out in the country like my old home. I helped a friend run a haunted trail for a local school for a couple of Halloweens. Unfortunatly it didn't do very well. The school had to many restrictions on it. The number one worst rule to work by was that we were'nt allowed to scare any kids that came through the woods. So it didn't take long for us to be labeled as "the not so scary woods walk". That pretty much done us in in only two years. Now I have some props and special effects that I put out at my new house this year. I swear that each afternoon as the school bus went by that it tilted to one side as all the kids seemed to jump to the windows to see what monsters were lurking in my graveyard. Next year I plan to add more stuff to it.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to the street! I totally feel your pain on the whole not being allowed to actually scare anyone thing. Who made up that lame rule? It's a haunted house, people! My younger sister came to me for help with a haunted house at her school carnival, and they had the same rule in effect. I can't tell you how disappointed I was... But then, it sounds like you completely understand.

If and when you get a chance, I'd love to see some pictures of your yard haunt!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Aaahhh, the psuedo-morals of each towns governing body at work as usual. These very same people most likely have a huge cache of pornography, cheat on their spouses, embezzle thousands of dollars a year from town funds, cheat the taxpayers in all sorts of ways by labeling their practices "necessary expenditures" but seem to get all bent out of shape over mentions of Horror in any way. I doubt a man or a woman among them are true "Christians" or "God Fearin'"  

Oh, welcome to the board by the way. Sorry I started off with a sort of rant. I do that sometimes when you least expect it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to my slice of hell on the internet. Kick off your shoes and stay a while.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Wecome Haunt Master. Glad you joined this dark street.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Haunt Master! I'm glad you found us just in time. Only 362 days left until the big day. Barely enough time!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> Welcome to my slice of hell on the internet. Kick off your shoes and stay a while.


Watch your shoes though... someone stole mine and now I can't leave.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the street haunt master!


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

welcome to the street!!

hope you havea great stay!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Haunt Master. It was nice chatting with you the other night. And whatever Vlad said after I left probably wasn't true at all. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Please note that she said "probably" wasn't rue.


----------

